# fiat parking brake / handbrake extender



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry for the intrusion off topic a tad. Would the handbrake extender cause those handbrake problems posted. I'm looking for details on "the extender",but the search won't throw it up. If you want to swivel the Fiat driver's seat does one remove/detach "the extender"? Any photos of the extender. It's unheard of by Aussies. No jokes pls.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sheeds said:


> Sorry for the intrusion off topic a tad. Would the handbrake extender cause those handbrake problems posted. I'm looking for details on "the extender",but the search won't throw it up. If you want to swivel the Fiat driver's seat does one remove/detach "the extender"? Any photos of the extender. It's unheard of by Aussies. No jokes pls.


I do not know what handbrake problems you refer to but the Korban handbrake assistor does what it is intended to and I have had no problems on two MH's fitted with it. It is available from the forum shop. I am able to swivel the seat with the handbrake on with no problems. It is a bit tight to fit on some X250 handbrake levers due to Fiat's moulded hand grip but with longer bolts it will fit.
http://www.outdoorbits.com/kobran-motorhome-handbrake-extender-pr-173.html


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Fiat handbrake*

Fiat handbrake was designed for knuckle draggers. :lol: I Would not be without my Korban handbrake extender, although its an expensive piece of kit for what it is. 
Short arms long pockets thats me :wink: 
solly


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone used the Rare Spares handbrake extender? 

Looks to be a bit more 'professional' than the Kobran. Much more expensive but is it worth the additional cost. I still want to be able to swivel the driver's seat and it looks as though that might be a problem with the Kobran.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have always used a 'Rare Spares' extender.
Does what it says in the blurb :wink:

Rare Spares.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I've got a Rare Spares one. It's head and shoulders better quality than the Kobran one, but that is reflected in the price. You pays your money you takes your choice...


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

javea said:


> Has anyone used the Rare Spares handbrake extender?
> 
> Looks to be a bit more 'professional' than the Kobran. Much more expensive but is it worth the additional cost. I still want to be able to swivel the driver's seat and it looks as though that might be a problem with the Kobran.


Another vote for the Rare Spares on here too - much better construction and also folds down when parked. Bought one each for our and my daughter's van.

Colin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advices chaps. Looks like the thing to go for so I have ordered one.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Rare Spares*

Another thumbs up from me for the Rare Spares item.

Happy Travels all.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep seeing ads for these handbrake extenders, but aside from people with disabilities what's wrong with just bending down further, and yes I do have a swivel seats, but I can reach the handbrake easily, and I'm not a knuckle dragger either.

Is it more to do with ooh look another accessory I don't need.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have the Rare Spares one as well but I think the fact you can accidently knock the brake off with your leg is a fault in the design.
Gary :?


----------



## Todger (Sep 8, 2011)

Another one ordered as my wife has problems in reaching the handbrake easily - safety should be easy not a struggle. 
When my wife went on a manuevering course with C&CC our MH the instructor did say thet she might need to get the handbrake extended but we never got around to it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine arrived a couple of days ago, fitted within 5 minutes and well pleased with the quality and ease of operation.

Fly off release reminds me of the old MG!

Mike


----------



## Conal (Jul 28, 2011)

*Reaching down for the hand brake on a backwards slope*

Twisting my body to reach down for the handbrake has been worrying me since I got the van. This post has made me realise that I should not be taking any unnecessary risks when there is a solution.

I even know which one to get.

The advice on this forum is priceless; you even get considered views for and against in most dicussions.


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

I made up a plate to rise the handbrake lever up.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Extender, extender !!!!!!
I need a reducer for mine .
Every time I climb out out the drivers seat, the hand break lever tries to bury itself up my , erm, "area where the sun never shines"


----------

